# Session 13



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

edit - can't delete.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I don’t know but I think “edit-cant delete” means whoever runs this board can’t delete the link. I’m sure if they really wanted to they can. I can go on for a while on why but I don’t think I need to….. Elmo I think you’re a Di*k a big dumb Dic*. I don’t think there is anything wrong with giving links to other forums. It’s just the way you do it. But someone works hard to keep this one up and running. I don’t know if they do it out of their own pocket or what, and I am suppressed that there is no paid for advertising. Maybe they run it because they enjoy it. I give them credit for putting up with retarts like myself… but your entering another level. You got in to protection dogs because everyone that knew you wanted to kick your ass your whole life . What a *ick \\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I will continue locking these crap, bullshit posts until you folks decide to quit all the jabs and insults. 
I don't give a rat's ass who or how they start. 
It only take one person to make an ass out of him or herself. 
Two or more seems to be contagious and affects everyone on the form.

Bob Scott
Moderator


----------

